# Crown roast, plus some



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2021)

I apologize, this went into several different main cooks, but my wife Carma, and I decided we wanted several different things, and so we did all that.

The crown rack of lamb.






The dragon egg stuffed chicken breast. Seasoned with Jeff’s original rub and wrapped in bacon.









Then we decided to do potato bombs. You core out the potatoes and stuff them with whatever you want. Could be ham and cheese or sausage, or butter and brown sugar. We stuffed these with chopped spinach, butter and sharp white cheddar. Then you cut part of the core off for a plug. Wrap them in bacon and wrap in foil. Cook at 400* for 1-1/2 hours or until tender. You can also par-boil these, core, stuff, wrap and go straight to the grill.















Some what I would call salsa beans. Pintos with diced onion, garlic, tomato, seasoning and smoked a bit.





All cooked up and ready to plate.


















My plate was ridiculously good.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 31, 2021)

Absolutely a A+ sensational cook, off the charts and the lamb is done to perfection, Like! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 31, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> The dragon egg stuffed chicken breas




Looks fantastic and the stuffed chicken breast is the winner for me., and the potato is a second place .
But I would try it all nice meal

David


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 31, 2021)

Man that is just a FEAST!! You nailed it all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2021)

That is one great looking meal...JJ


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 1, 2021)

WOW!! That is one sensational looking meal. Very nicely done. Beautiful food and a great presentation. I'm thinking I might be doing those potato bombs today. those have me intrigued.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2021)

Nicely done!
Everything looks delicious, and I do love lamb.
And your lamb is cooked to perfection!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 1, 2021)

Im with Robert! Those potatoes got my interest up. And the dragon egg! And the Lamb. Oh my!  LOL! I wouldnt know what to dig into first.

Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2021)

Another great cook .


----------



## xray (Aug 1, 2021)

Wow! Talk about batting a thousand! Everything looks ridiculously good. Very nicely done!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty from my Bear Den!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Aug 1, 2021)

OMG i love all that so much!  Fantastic!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 1, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Absolutely a A+ sensational cook, off the charts and the lamb is done to perfection, Like! RAY


You are very kind Ray, thank you.


DRKsmoking said:


> Looks fantastic and the stuffed chicken breast is the winner for me., and the potato is a second place .
> But I would try it all nice meal
> 
> David


Thank you David. The chick was excellent and the spuds are always good.


jcam222 said:


> Man that is just a FEAST!! You nailed it all.


Thank you Jeff.


chef jimmyj said:


> That is one great looking meal...JJ


Thank you Chef JJ.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 1, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> WOW!! That is one sensational looking meal. Very nicely done. Beautiful food and a great presentation. I'm thinking I might be doing those potato bombs today. those have me intrigued.
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert. The potatoes are darn good. Hardest part is deciding what to stuff them with, meat and cheese, veggies and cream cheese, or butter And brown sugar?  Also on these, two are white sweet potatoes, the others are russets.


SmokinAl said:


> Nicely done!
> Everything looks delicious, and I do love lamb.
> And your lamb is cooked to perfection!
> Al


Thank you Al, it was most excellent.


JLeonard said:


> Im with Robert! Those potatoes got my interest up. And the dragon egg! And the Lamb. Oh my!  LOL! I wouldnt know what to dig into first.
> 
> Jim


Thank you Jim. Was a feast for sure.


chopsaw said:


> Another great cook .


I appreciate that Chop.


xray said:


> Wow! Talk about batting a thousand! Everything looks ridiculously good. Very nicely done!


Thank a bunch Ray. None of us went to bed hungry for sure.


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from my Bear Den!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear. I do appreciate it.


sandyut said:


> OMG i love all that so much!  Fantastic!


Thank you Sandy. Was delicious.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 1, 2021)

That's a whole lot of good looking vittles. Nice variety and execution. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 1, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> That's a whole lot of good looking vittles. Nice variety and execution.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


I sure appreciate that Chris. Thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2021)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 2, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> HELL YEAH!


Thank you Chile, I appreciate it.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 2, 2021)

WOW!!  It all looks amazing !


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 2, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> WOW!!  It all looks amazing !


Thank you.


----------

